# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  oneironautics wb2

## oneironautics

TIme too update, redefine my goals, and how too go about accomplishing them.

Goal 1 -Build Beach House
so this is a way too find stability, perhaps a persistent place i could go too everytime i'm Lucid, hoping it might help me remember stuff, i realize dreams are always changing but it will be fun too see what changes 

sub goals plant some trees
build some stuff 
make a room for childhood stuff
make room for teleporting
find cool devices in house

super powers needed 
Teleporting
Superstrength

Goal 2 Visit/speak with Ancestors
Have a big fascination with DNA and ancestors, would love too meet some ancients, or my grandmother, or my grandfather never met him, but he was a sailor. 

super powers needed
 Time Travel
Ability too see what is Truth.

Goal 3 -open shop in Varosha 
this goal is really more of a Real life goal that could be possible in 20 or so years, but its fun to dream about, never to early to start planning.  

Super powers needed 
Patience, persistency, determination.

Goal 4 Ocean/Beach Life because i love the ocean 
Learn how too surf
swim with dolphins 
go scuba diving
shark feeding 
etc. 

Goal 5 A walk in the clouds just so i can remember i'm dreaming i want to incubate lots of cloudy dreams with stuff i really can't do with this body. 

Super power needed 
flying

Goal 6 Yoga Trinity style tae kwon doe
love excercising at day and would love to do some matrix style kickboxing

super power needed 
slow float


So those are my favorite goals at the moment, how will i accomplish them, mostly i will be working on wild and ssild, because i like a direct way into lucid, but i love working with affirmations and i keep them changing alot for example
I will know everytime i am dreaming 
i will be aware everytime i am dreaming
As soon as i am aware i will be in a dream 
I am conciously entering a dream
etc etc

Rcs change alot but I like to do somthing physical like focusing on weight, floating or putting my hand through something, and saying i always know when i am dreaming.

----------


## oneironautics

book nr 1 
http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/16168...orkbook-5.html

----------


## fogelbise

Your goals sound good  :smiley:  The beach house seems particularly useful in many different ways  Let me know if you haven't seen Sensei's persistent realms thread and I can find the link if you don't know where to find it. And the clouds idea can be very powerful for DILDs if you can find a good way to activate the connection between the non-IWL occurrence and a knowing that you're dreaming. I am not 100% sure how my "boldness" dream sign became so powerful, but I think it had to do with imagining boldness IWL and what I would do next if this IWL moment were a dream right now.

I see nothing wrong with working on WILD, but I recommend keeping your DILD practices going since they seem to be where most people get most of their lucid dreams. There are those who focus on WILDs, do well with them and find them easy.

Knowing you're in Sweden and reading "or my grandfather never met him, but he was a sailor" brought up fond memories of enjoying Pippi Longstocking as a kid…had to share that daydream you popped off in my mind, haha.

----------


## oneironautics

In Januari i had about 55 dreams, this month is going a bit slow @ 10 but the baby is teething, Anyway had a great dream last nice high awareness about a 'dream lover' i've been looking out for I'm starting to think he is some kind of dream guide really, he was going to marry me and then i realized i was already married so i was lucid for about one second b4 waking up. 
 I am starting to feel Viking blood now at the end of winter, would love to jump into a ship and sail away discovering/exploring :-) kind of boring staying in the same city all the time, nevermind will have to do it in my dreams :-) 

started doing a 'bart simpson' style excercise b4 going to sleep writing the same affirmations done for 1 or 2 pages i think its going well had lots of high awareness anyway. 
Hopefully i have more next week.

HAVE A NICE WEEKEND !

----------


## fogelbise

Very interesting about your potential dream guide and congratulations on getting lucid! Since you are still relatively new to this and you are working with a teething baby, I'd say you should feel proud that you got lucid for any length of time. It will get more consistent by keeping up your efforts and making any adjustments when necessary. What a blessing a baby is, so that's the real gift right now - enjoying those younger years - so beautiful (with challenges of course).

I have used a similar writing exercise and I agree it can be beneficial. There was a thread on that somewhere around here a few years back.

Have a nice weekend also!...and do try to celebrate even the little victories.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

so last night i was trying to create a dream like a daydream but hopefully would turn into something, i was thinking about waterfalls and watery stuff, i drifted off too sleep and my dream was basically them same but not lucid, so that was cool  ::rolllaugh:: 

I will try to enjoy the kids more :-)

----------


## fogelbise

> so last night i was trying to create a dream like a daydream but hopefully would turn into something, i was thinking about waterfalls and watery stuff, i drifted off too sleep and my dream was basically them same but not lucid, so that was cool



Nice incubation!





> I will try to enjoy the kids more :-)



I bet you didn't know you came here for that kind of feedback, right? haha  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

good thing my goal was too stay positive this month, has been a challenge, but finally starting to find some good in a world of complex situations, I did pinpoint my biggest issues and did what i could to resolve them, will keep working on them.   unfortunately my dreaming has been affected, having a hard time doing RCS when aggrevated. Oh well Sun is Shining will be doing much better next week, and this weekend.   ::D: 

Have a Nice weekend.

----------


## oneironautics

quick february check in, dream wise really quite bad memory , but the general goal of staying positive was really good, I've been quite annoyed with people all over the world talking trash about my beautiful city Malmö really breaks my heart really :-( But today i found this super cool project for our tiny little city With Massive entertainment, and making Avatar Video games, going to make lots of jobs and really its the first building when i come out my door, english parts at bottom if anyones interested in reading
Massive Entertainment - A Ubisoft Studio
https://www.8till5.se/2017-02-28/mil...i-spel-i-malmo
sorry if thats not really about being lucid but its definetly going to put me back in the right frame of mind, 
also found this crazy link thats giving fantastic ideas for dreaming , very Avatar style :-) so in conclusion it pays too stay positive . will have to find a new mantra for next month .
Are These Giant Prehistoric Trees?

----------


## Azaleaj

Yes it does pay to stay positive. I've struggled with that too lately with all that is going on. Your town sounds really neat. Maybe we will visit it some day.

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks Az, 
 Of course you are welcome to visit, if you like skatboarding we are hosting Vans Series EM and VM in May, again  :;-):  Skateboard-VM till Malmö igen - Sydsvenskan
Anyway sorry will try to stick to the Lucid Dreaming, This week i became officially Unemployed, but i did go on my first interview today big chance i will get it, i was looking forward to exploring my options but nevermind. Of course this means i have to seriously start doing RCs again, going to work is more hectic so maybe i will start some sort of alarm to remind me to check my reality, but really i think going back to work is really going to wake me up, feels like i've been sleeping for five years with super easy schedule. 
 Februari i had terrible dream recall probably due to stress but already had @ 4 vivid dreams this month so i'm getting back on track, had one cool dream about Keanu Reeves but actually we were trying to murder someone. 
I haven't figured out a new mantra, I'm thinking about Cs Conciously courageously climbing cloudy coasts    haha needs a bit of work.

HAve a nice weekend

----------


## fogelbise

Good luck on the job!...and a nice weekend to you too. I still like "Lucidly Loving Long Lasting Lucids!" Glad to hear recall is getting back on track.

Oh, and never worry about non-lucid dream material in your workbook. As long as I am overseeing the DILD workbooks, I don't mind the extra color and insight into various member's experiences. If it were super long and a lot to browse through, that might be something else, but even then it could be marked as such or put in a spoiler…but certainly not necessary for the brief non-lucid discussions so far.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

I did like that one but it didn't have any direction in it, so i'm thinking 
Conciously Catching Consequences Climbing Cloudy Constructions
it makes some sense to me, maybe not to anyone else haha 
I did have a dream about Vampires last night, so that would be the 'nonrealistic'  part i should have wonder why i felt the need to drink blood but ok, next time :-)

----------


## oneironautics

hej hej
 have had 2 nearly lucids, 1st one i was in my hallway and decided to do a RC and i was lucid for about a second and then a FA, i was in my bed and baby was sitting on my head and it was difficult to breathe or move, and also it felt a bit sinister ,, wonder why that is it feels sort of evil, fear of the unknown maybe? nevermind don't usually have bad dreams no use on blowing it out of proportion.

Second dream was last night super fun dream, was in New Zealand on some kind of vacation, we were going to go river rafting on some huge wavy river,  was in some kind of square and people were 'skate boarding' but there where no scate boards only water and you could do it with your shoes, so while i was doing that i was like, This is so futuristic it must be a dream, but then 'if it was a dream i wouldn't even care'   :-( my sleeping brain has such a bad attitude. haha.  
Anyway i feel its time for my first long lucid 2017 any night now tonight seems like a good night YAY

----------


## fogelbise

Those are very good signs! Have you ever been to New Zealand?

A long lucid weekend to you!

----------


## oneironautics

I forgot a very important C word Commitment, i have lots of great ideas but havn't really been commiting to them properly, for example the WILD with affirmations in the evening was going quite well, but then i sort of stopped so I will commit to starting that again, januari i wrote down exactly how many dreams i had each night, and also everything i ate, but februari and march got lazy, So i will start again. Conciously commiting to consequences :-) 

 No never been to New Zealand, and oddly i have had alot of dreams being there, actually looked it up and the book says for Foreign country, 
Foreign Land 
To dream that you are in a foreign land represents change in your life. Consider how you feel about the surrounding. If you are afraid or lost, then it indicates that you are not ready for the change. You are not willing to leave the past behind. If you are excited or happy in this unknown place, then it suggests that you are ready for change.

So thats pretty spot on i'm definetly excited about this new phase in my life actually found some super interesting course i'm going to apply to which is exciting.
BTW i did live in south Africa for 5 years with my mom when i was younger, but thats another story.

----------


## FryingMan

Commitment is tough.   But powerful: especially about dreaming goals: taking affirmative steps helps your mind internalize that yes, dreaming really is important!

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks FM, 
Great reminder, our dreams are super important.
 While my lucid dreaming isn't coming so far i've definetly been working with my dreams in another ways, looking for clues and answers. In my real life i've worked in lots of different jobs but my education isn't so high, so now when the kids are little i think its a perfect time to fix my grades, but that leaves me with endless possibilities so i have been trying to find a the best path to continue on. Here's one weird dream i had. 

I was working in a kitchen (like i've done before) but everybody was super calm, nobody really cared how long it would take and what they got, not like in a real restaurant where staff can be quite stressfull, so i was wondering what this dream could mean for a few days, and then I found a course for Stressstherapist with cognitive angle,  including mindfullness, and importance of techniques like yoga, etc.  So I'm applying now if i get approved by my kommun they will pay :-) so that's exciting. Alot of people i know have been super effected by stress recently,  the class is a good place to start ...

----------


## oneironautics

March sum up my dream recall is doing quite good, don't really like counting how many dreams i've had each night because sometimes they're so long they could be 2 or 3. I do feel myself pausing in the middle of a dream sometimes b4 starting a new one, so i've had at least 31 dreams i've written most of them down, but i've been a bit lazy because they're not always so exciting so i remember them and then continue with something else.  So for April my main goal is going to be focusing on what i should study in fall, so everynight i will be asking something like 'dreams show me what i should read'  I will also try and get back to RCing more often, meditating and i have to get back to a proper workout schedule.  

Sweet lucids, and have a nice weekend  ::laughhard::

----------


## fogelbise

> March sum up my dream recall is doing quite good, don't really like counting how many dreams i've had each night because sometimes they're so long they could be 2 or 3.



That's a good problem to have - long dreams/recall.

Sweet lucids and a nice weekend to you as well!

----------


## oneironautics

So no real lucids last month, but a few where i realized i was dreaming, and then immediately woke up. 
Anyway i finally decoded what my dreams have been saying about my future, actually been having similiar dreams for the last couple of years and just thought they were memories, but now i realize also my future,
so waiting for some confirmation, and then finally i can have a real destination and get back on the highway.

----------


## oneironautics

So i figured out what i have been scared off, for the last few years every now and again i dream about an old house we used to live in and in the dream its haunted or has evil spirits inside. 
So last night i dreamt again of this house the property was ours, and this time we took a big bulldozer and knocked it down, it was sort of underground and i wanted to light it on fire, but there was already a new house on top of it, anyway next dream we were moving in to new house, so i think i made some kind of breakthrough actually, also were some semi lucid bits, fell asleep in the dream and dreamt about a monastery, hmm maybe something to do with previous goal, or probably i need to get back on track to what i was supposed to be doing .

----------


## fogelbise

This is good to hear oneironautics! Let me know if you need any advice or tips.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

so I found the perfekt course for autumn, actually cleared up alot of dreams i have wondered about for the last few years. But in order to start i have to read a quick course for summer, and also do a test to test my mathimatical and logical abilities, So my dreams have been all about what i have been dreaming about that day, and of course the kids have gone into summer mode and wake up around 5,6 am ... 

QUESTION:  How could i best use a lucid dream /dream to process new information, and of course past test. ?? also how could i use a dream to think logically, instead of emotionally?

My mantra for now will be I AM M.I.L.L.D  (mathamatical, inteligent, logical, lucid, dreamer) , and i have to work on my ability to think logically, and maybe will help remind me of other mild. 

I read Frying mans post about nose pinching, and i haven't really tried that RC , so now my RC's will only be nose pinching

In other News sun is shinging  ::rolllaugh::  even in sweden . 
have a nice weekend.

----------


## fogelbise

> QUESTION:  How could i best use a lucid dream /dream to process new information, and of course past test. ?? also how could i use a dream to think logically, instead of emotionally?



On the first question it seems the most effective way to use sleep for learning is getting a good night's sleep after learning something new. I've read a number of articles quoting studies making this connection. This is one I found: 
Sleep promotes branch-specific formation of dendritic spines after learning | Science

Lucid dreaming could definitely be used for the 2nd question. While lucid you could put yourself in a similar situation to the kinds that you want to have more logical control over in order the practice replacing emotional responses with more logical ones. Visualizing this during the day should help with both doing better in waking and dreaming situations I would bet.

----------


## oneironautics

My dream last night was super mathematical and logical, dream sequence1 only made sense with dream sequence2 , i was even trying to divide a pie :-) hopefully that will stick in real life. 
Can't recall any real lucids this year , but i'm not discouraged i would probably be doing really well if i ever got a good night sleep, hopefully training my mind to stay concious is going to pay off later. I did have 1 FA 2 nearlys this week + one Wildish attempt were i could see everything and i was using my hands to feel the ground , trying to get sucked in, but at the same time, i could here noise from outside and very concious that i was lying in bed, can't really remember what happened.

----------


## fogelbise

> I did have 1 FA 2 nearlys this week + one Wildish attempt were i could see everything and i was using my hands to feel the ground , trying to get sucked in, but at the same time, i could here noise from outside and very concious that i was lying in bed, can't really remember what happened.



Those are all good signs! Glad to hear that you are still keeping dreaming on your mind.  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

well i probably watch too much PJ masks
 "into the night to save the day
pj masks are on there way" HOORAY 
I told my kids its because they are dreaming they become super Heroes  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## oneironautics

I've been having lots of dreams lately were i'm some kind of super hero, i can fly and other superhero stuff so i kind of know i'm in a unphysical place but not really sure that i'm dreaming. 
So last night i dreamt me and 3 little boys (i was also a little boy) , walked into another world (Narnia style) we tried to mark or way back to entrance with spray cans,  and then lots of people from this other world started chasing us, so the whole dream we were running away and hiding and we hid inside a big house and went all the way down to the basement and got stuck there with no way out...
 I'm actually wondering if i'm scared of lucid dreaming :-( 
according to dreambook basement would symbolize your subconscious mind and intuition. i guess i'm in the right place but not really sure why i would be scared ...

----------


## oneironautics

next mantra is going to be Trust the Process, hopefully i can get somewhere with that.

----------


## fogelbise

> I'm actually wondering if i'm scared of lucid dreaming :-( 
> according to dreambook basement would symbolize your subconscious mind and intuition. i guess i'm in the right place but not really sure why i would be scared ...



It's generally recommended to not rely too much on dream interpretations books. I wouldn't read too much into this but can you think of any reasons you would be scared of lucid dreaming? I have had creepy scenes every once in a while, but I always seem to put my head in the right place and eliminate any real fear.





> next mantra is going to be Trust the Process, hopefully i can get somewhere with that.



Yes! I like this! I have been thinking recently about how I did just this (trusting the process) with Sageous' RRC early in my practices until it sunk in, made more sense, and started showing benefits.

----------


## oneironautics

I've always loved dreaming my worst dreams are about financial insecurities, like i have no place to live, but its not very terrifying , It could be i might be scared of confusing reality with dreams, not sure really . I was thinking about this the other day , and sure enough i had this reoccuring dream about having no place to live, but it wasn't at all scary i just found some new place.    and then
Last night I dreamt I was climbing a big mountain and looking out on one side was nature and it was nice,  but then i looked on the other side and it was cars and stuff and all of a sudden i was really scared of heights and had too quickly scramble down to be calm, (i live on the 6th floor, so i 'm really not scared of heights) ... (maybe a fear of evolving?)

by the way what is RRC not sure i read about that.

Was listening too Daniel's youtube video , and he mentioned Lavender could be bad for dream memory, interesting i 've sleeping with a lavender on and off since i was a kid and had some in my pillow for about a year and drinking loads of lavender tea so i'm going to try without , now when mugwort is starting to grow i'm gonna make a pillow to sleep with so i can smell and Daniel suggested rosemary oil to mix , should be exciting :-)

----------


## fogelbise

> by the way what is RRC not sure i read about that.



Here's a great post where he's talking about it, though he doesn't mention the process by name until later in the post:
http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ml#post2193957

----------


## oneironautics

So your saying i should focus more on the dreamer and not on the dream  :;-):

----------


## oneironautics

Finally LUCID for about 10 seconds but nevermind, last night i was watching a horror show, and my dream was 'not very nice' finally i was getting rather scared and my mind was forced to become super skeptical and yay finally lucid but my heart was racing so fast i woke up and i was in limbo land for a little while, but finally had to get up .. 
 So the key was being super skeptical so i'm gonna try and work on that.

----------


## fogelbise

Yay! Congratulations oneironautics! 

I actually use something that may be very similar to what you experienced, if not the same. I use it periodically during WBTB. I call it weirdness induction and it basically involves inducing that startled feeling which seems to get the brain juices flowing to raise awareness when I go back to sleep. As creative as you are, you may find a different way to become super skeptical.

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks man I appreciate your input, I can relate to weidness induction, just as soon as i get lucid i wake up so quickly.

So last month i was working on becoming more logical too pass some test, and i guess it worked got approved for 2 classes, now the problem is i can only do 1 and have too choose between them . So I guess thats gonna keep me busy for the summer , i'm pretty sure thats  where the fear was coming from making the wrong decision, it is a choice that would affect the rest of my working life.. I was reading through my DJ and i'm understanding the fear better i think. Now have to put the logistics to good use :-)

----------


## oneironautics

Finally made my decision, my poor scorpio mind stopped being split in 2 and i was able to focus , had a Lucid ranning around and told everyone i was dreaming and tried telekenetics .. not so great memory,  have been drinking lots of mugwort tea i picked from the beach, so far me dreams have been more vivid but not more lucid or aware, Another month of vacation so lots more lucids i hope :-)

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on another lucid and wishing you many more to come!

----------


## oneironautics

Lots of vivid dreams and semi lucids, haven't been doing enough Reality checking , 1 new goal Meet a Mammoth so new Mantra is 
Making Memories with Mammoth Morpheus .

----------


## Azaleaj

Congratulations on the lucid dreams!

----------


## fogelbise

> Lots of vivid dreams and semi lucids, haven't been doing enough Reality checking , 1 new goal Meet a Mammoth so new Mantra is 
> Making Memories with Mammoth Morpheus .



Lol! I always enjoy the alliterations you come up with. Vivods and semi lucids are a joy as well, so very nice!

----------


## oneironautics

So i've got a bit stuck in the past (maybe has something to do with mammoths haha) no but seriously been dreaming constantly about people from the past getting to a state i don't want to remember my dreams anymore :-( , but i'm trying to work around it "everytime i see so and so i will have a lucid" 
 only had one short lucid recently completely out of control on a spinning bus. 
I have started school and were doing alot of work on presantations were i have to stand in front of class and speak, little bit terrifying, but i do have a good plan My goal for now is too remember to do a reality check when i'm standing there, i've had alot of chances but i always forget when nervous so sometime soon i will remember. 
My night time goal is too stay in the present trying to work on good mantra for present.

----------


## fogelbise

It is nice to see you around again  :smiley:  I am sorry about the dreams where you are getting stuck in the past but I like how you are trying to turn it into something positive by using that as a dream sign. Have you thought about why you may be getting more dreams about people from your past? Perhaps they are simply people from your younger school days that being back in school now may be bringing up. Or perhaps there is something from you past that your dreams want you to face. That might be a good thing to ask when you become lucid.

----------


## oneironautics

Wow, thanks fb, this site is so helpful i finally figured it out.. again, If i could only remember when i'm dreaming its just a representation of something thats bothering me and not this person for real that would be cool. While I do have some stress about school this course is super easy so far besides all the presentations, so its not really that thats stressing me but something else to do with time i already made a decision, but in all the dreams i want something else which is what this guy is rejecting. So struggling to cope with a decision, and a little bit of school stress. Now how to remember that when asleep haha.

----------


## fogelbise

A strong intention set by repeating what you want to remember can be effective. The time of day to do this practice, of setting this intention to remember, can be anytime butThe most effective times (in order of effectiveness) would be during:

a WBTBa mini-WBTBdoing it right before beddoing the practice during the course of your day

Visualizing a recent similar dream and visualizing becoming lucid in that dream is even more powerful (MILD), especially during WBTB. 

Here is an easy, quick explanation of MILD according to LaBerge from member ThreeCat: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-expe...ml#post2160952

----------


## oneironautics

I'm trying to do some more normal mild stuff, I want to try WBTB but i'm scared of waking the little ones, I might try at 4 am any day soon.

----------


## fogelbise

> I'm trying to do some more normal mild stuff, I want to try WBTB but i'm scared of waking the little ones, I might try at 4 am any day soon.



I use the water method to wake up (drinking enough water to wake me during the night). I stay very quiet and hardly ever wake my wife. It's easier if you are doing something you enjoy during WBTB. Good luck!

----------


## oneironautics

Not so much progress with lucidity, alot of hours per day i am spending reading or working with computer which is not so 'reality inducing' feels a bit dream like already , but never mind holidays are soon starting hopefully i can have one good Lucid this year only had bits and pieces so far.
 Anyway this was my 300th post thought i should post here.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## fogelbise

Hej! It is good to see you around. I apologize for the slow response. I was on a short trip. 

One thing to consider during hours in front of a computer is to exercise centering your awareness. Take a deep breath in, then breathe all your cares out and soak in the present moment noticing what was mostly blurry around you just before. 

Lucidly loving long lasting lucids - to you! (to borrow one of your previous alliterations).

----------


## oneironautics

Hej Hej,

So about a year ago I was trying an experiment about wilding when going to bed, (omg time is going so quickly..) haven't been really successfull with a real wild, but i could say nearly, with alot of hygnagogia. AHave been missing practing some kind of lucid dreaming, but i have still been keeping my Dream Journal, and in real life i finished half my school course, so on friday i have school test nr 7 out of 14,  When i'm doing my school i'm finding it difficult to remember, i guess im trying to store all the stuff that i've been reading in my head and theres not so much place for anything else, so i feel like its time for a new experiment. and yesterday i found a great article about sleep yoga. 

https://www.lionsroar.com/waking-up-...of-a-lifetime/

So the New Experiment will be, instead of trying to remember to be aware in Dream like state I will just try to let go and be aware in deep sleep state. Instead of trying to remember i will try too focus on being present and focus on my breathing or something similar, I'm not sure I understood the article correctly but it seems like a good plan, and after thinking about this last night, I had a dream about having new baby without any pain , so i'm going too interpret that as a new project :-) .

----------


## fogelbise

Hej, it's good to see you again  :smiley:  

That sounds like a nice new experiment. If you are able to do the experiment after a wake back to bed, you should find stronger results. Good luck and keep it touch.

----------


## oneironautics

So the other night i had this weird Dream, me and a Group of people where chasing a balloon up inside a building the inside of the building was completely unstructured stairs and walls kept floating around and places would appear and reappear, (now that i Think of it i have had alot of similar Dreams) also been having alot of scene flashing but not any Dream to go with it.  My initial thought was that maybe this is why i have bad recall at the moment because my Dreams are too unstructured so i don't try too remember them because theyre too flimsy.. anyway thats about as far as ive come with this experiment. :-)

Also found a cool article about recording Dreams with computer gadgets, maybe in 10 20 years it will be possible .  https://edition.cnn.com/2018/04/04/h...ams/index.html

----------


## fogelbise

> also been having alot of scene flashing but not any Dream to go with it.



Could this be dreamlets or HH's that you may be experiencing falling to sleep or when briefly waking and falling back to sleep after REM ending? I consider dreamlets a step above HH's, just for my own purposes of categorizing various sleep related experiences...with dreamlets being more brief scenes in motion that disappear soon after they appear and HH's even less defined swirls of colors and sometimes sounds and quick images not moving within a scene.

Thank you for that very interesting article! I love those kinds of articles  :smiley:

----------


## oneironautics

yes your right usually Close too when i go too sleep, and often still aware but nothing really happens just see some scene with nobody there like flying over it with a drone or something. How could i make that into a wild try feeling something i guess ?

----------


## fogelbise

A lot of my WILD/DEILDs start that way - floating over a body of water or over carpeting or another surface and I just expect myself to land and in the cases of landing on a solid surface I am often at the stage where I have to crawl before I can walk, that sluggish molasses early stage...so I would try that. When landing in water I just swim to shore and expect the shore to be close...or explore the water's depths which can be cool as well. Just stay calm and expect to land or you can continue to fly until the dream becomes more solid.

----------


## oneironautics

I had really odd Dream last night i can't make alot of sense, actually my memory has been getting better loads of Dreams, semi lucids, but last night 1 guy and girl gave me there number and it stuck in my head the number was 75232316. so i woke up and wrote it down and i had too google, and so far i found Wago's 16 INPUT OUTPUT system. I really don't remember seeing this Before. hmm weird. 
 Anyway last night i also finally did a wbtb, i want too start doing some yoga around 4 am, but i can't put alarm on without waking everyone, so i will just drink water and hope for waking .

----------


## fogelbise

That's very interesting. In the dream, did it seem like they were giving you their phone number or did the set of numbers represent something else? Sometimes I find interesting information in dreams, wondering if they are coincidences, when looking them up later. Some have made me think that there is at least a chance that there is some kind of information we can pick up from outside of ourselves in certain circumstances, but who knows. When I have these types of dreams, my skeptical mind pulls me back a little and tells me it is very hard to ensure that I haven't come across the information before and simply forgot. Either way, it is fun to consider the possibilities.

----------


## oneironautics

In the Dream they were giving me there number, + 75 would be in Russia haha, funny, or of course it could be mobile number and it would be indonesian Company, haha better not get crazy about this one, It was just so specific normally awake im not sure i would remember a number just by glancing at it. The other night i had Another super specific Dream about Fergusson (scottish name) at least my imagination is being creative :-) 

WBTB attempt 2 
woke up at 4:15 wrote some Dreams, did some yoga, tried too go back too sleep but it was super difficult  finally Went too sleep had short Dream.
was in bed with hubby i was trying too Wake him up so we wouldn't be late for Airport i was annoyed and said we are Always late. haha i Think i nearly remembered too Wake up.  but at 5am one of the kids came in to room, and by 6 am all 3 were jumping on the bed wanting too play with 'playdoh' ... Anyway was nice too do yoga will try too keep it up.

----------


## oneironautics

Wbtb attempt 3
nld
Wbtb attempt 4 
nld

----------


## oneironautics

about 12 spontaneous WBTB attempts this month, 
no lucids but semi-lucid and Dream recollection is getting better, also quite enjoying getting up early and doing yoga. Also realized my reality checking is not doing so good so will try to do more. 

Figured out what the number Dream meant, the numbers themselves weren't important but the fact that they were unique is why they stood out :-)

----------


## fogelbise

Nice! I believe if you are getting benefits out of it, that will help you keep up the practices and your recall and lucidity will grow.  :smiley:  

Do you feel like saying what the unique set of numbers, or unique things, mean to you or what you took from that dream? It intrigues me.

----------


## oneironautics

Well at the beginning of the Dream I was dreaming about Gordon Ramsay he was my dentist or something, when i was pregnant i was dreaming about him all the time (Chef + pregnant lady = :-))   So I realized i was thinking about some pregnancy issues. And what would be unique would be a new baby :-)  Thats what makes most sense anyway.

----------


## fogelbise

I hope it wasn't any serious issue. That is great that you are exploring your dreams in this way. :-)

----------


## oneironautics

the issue was just a discussion about how many kids we should have, imagine women have been having 5-10 kids for 1000s of years, and now 1 or 2 is enough :-) . 
 Anyway I also realized i have no idea what my Dream signs are my Dreams are so all over the Place, zombie apocolypse/mom looking for job/ Purple pants. So my Maj mission will be too find some solid usable Dream signs too let me know i am dreaming.  There is one thing I Dream about alot '' Moving too old apartment '' or ''new apartment '' but i dont know how too use it ,

----------


## fogelbise

I consider there to be generally two types of dream signs. One type are the recurring dream signs that don't really stand out but occur quite often. They aren't super effective because they don't stand out enough. The other type are much more powerful, but seem to occur less often. My personal most powerful ones are: 
weird sky/stars (~80% success of recalled occurrences)deceased father in law (went from ~80% to ~40% , I think because his passing away was much stronger emotionally in the months after versus now several years later)dream only solutions like floating up over a crowd or obstruction (~75% but I am not experiencing this as much as I was when I was doing a lot of daydreaming about what I would do in different situations like: "if I were dreaming right now, I would...!"
That said, when your awareness is high enough, you can catch even the weak dream signs...especially when combined with consistent mantras before bed and/or at WBTB. Mantras like: Next time I am moving to the old apartment (visualize one of these dreams at the same time), I become aware in the moment and realize I am dreaming (or something shorter).

----------


## oneironautics

ok weird question, if for example i Dream alot about a certain emotion lets say happiness, is it possible too make a Dream sign out of it, i just don't know how too phrase it, 'when i am happy i will know i'm dreaming'   hahahah would be a bit sad if only this were true :-)

----------


## FryingMan

> ok weird question, if for example i Dream alot about a certain emotion lets say happiness, is it possible too make a Dream sign out of it, i just don't know how too phrase it, 'when i am happy i will know i'm dreaming'   hahahah would be a bit sad if only this were true :-)



You can absolutely make it a "reflection trigger."   In mindfulness, we want to stay in touch with our experience of the present moment, to "realize the truth" of it.   Learning to pay attention to your emotional state and the causes for it is a big part of that.

----------


## fogelbise

When I saw your last question, I thought about the same thing FM mentioned. After all, awareness or mindfulness of your emotions is a great thing for waking life also. I have played with it a little bit in terms of making emotions a dream sign but I did not put enough effort into using emotions as a dream sign. I believe it would be most effective when used with MILD visualization - really feeling the emotion while visualizing that you notice it, notice your true situation - in a dream - and becoming lucid. This should be most effective if done when going back to sleep after WBTB.

I have used emotions like excitement to make day and night practices more effective but haven't played enough with emotions being the primary focus. 

*Looking back at my last post, I would say #3 is the easiest to incubate and is a very fun practice...namely imagining throughout the day dreamy solutions to getting through a crowd of people by flying over, getting through traffic by flying your car over it, making unpleasant situations disappear with the wave of your hand, wishing for someone to appear, or any of a thousand fun possibilities.*

May I ask, what motivates you the most to pursue lucid dreaming?

----------


## oneironautics

Thanks Guys, 
I'm going too restart working more on mindfullness and all day awareness, and when i have a certain stand out emotion be aware of it and perhaps get in some clever mantras. I'm also going too figure out what my other dreamsigns are so far possibly apartment (new or old).

Good Question FB, I've been interested in dreaming my whole life, when i was a kid i used too wake up in the morning and tell my sisters what i dreamed, also at the time i thought dream sharing for example with those who shared room was normal. If nothing else it makes good conversation at work :-). That being said Lucid dreaming for me feels like next step natural step, like after learning too crawl you could learn how too walk.  I only wish i would have learned about lucid dreaming earlier. 

 Why I want too Lucid dream is a little more complicated, Mostly I Love the freedom of dreams, in real life I have alot of things I have too do, alot of restrictions and boundaries, while in a dream i could talk too anyone or be anywhere. For my whole life I've loved sleeping dreaming, its probably even been a problem sometimes because i just want too leave this reality too explore another one, when i was younger i really looked forward too dying because it would be more too explore. With age i've become a little more patient and understand i have too pass this level before going too next one, but at least i can expand my existence with dreaming. 

Anyway weird side note. Greek Mythology has three dreaming oneiroi
Morpheus= good with changing into human form
Phantasos= good with changing into objects wood, stone, water etc. 
Phobetor= good with changing into Monsters and animals. 

I was wondering why did the Greeks devide it up into 3 categories like this ? I'm thinking of deviding my own dreams up into these 3 categories and see what i come up with.

----------


## oneironautics

woohoo finally lucid,

Entered via amusement park,  guess awareness stuff is paying off  ::rolllaugh:: 

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/one...un-city-84360/

----------


## fogelbise

Great job, congratulations, I am very happy for you!  :smiley: 

Thanks for your response about motivations. If you can think of what motivates you the most - excites you the most, then you can think about that (goal) during your practices to give them more purpose and thus more power.

----------


## oneironautics

thanks for sorting that out FB, 
I was getting quite confused on what too focus on my primary goals have been super small like, putting hand through wall, turning on light switch, jumping super high. 
But i Think i have the perfect goal too motivate me, I have Always wished to speak with grandfather that died along time ago b4 me, I want too speak about ships and countries, and i want too have a goal i can work on where ever i might find myself for example i will practice climbing to the top of a building , (practice for when it is a ship and i will climb on masts. ) 
Do you Think i could conciously make him a Dream Guide, seeing as i have never dreamt of him Before? and also should I be telling myself something when i do reality checks like   ' when i see granddad i will know im dreaming'   ?

----------


## fogelbise

> thanks for sorting that out FB, 
> I was getting quite confused on what too focus on my primary goals have been super small like, putting hand through wall, turning on light switch, jumping super high. 
> But i Think i have the perfect goal too motivate me, I have Always wished to speak with grandfather that died along time ago b4 me, I want too speak about ships and countries, and i want too have a goal i can work on where ever i might find myself for example i will practice climbing to the top of a building , (practice for when it is a ship and i will climb on masts. ) 
> Do you Think i could conciously make him a Dream Guide, seeing as i have never dreamt of him Before? and also should I be telling myself something when i do reality checks like   ' when i see granddad i will know im dreaming'   ?



I love the goal with your grandfather! Indeed, I bet you can make him your Dream Guide. I would suggest something along the lines of expecting him to find him in your next lucid...around the next corner (or the one after that) or through the next door...when you turn around...or he will tap on your shoulder. You can then tell him that you are glad you found him (or glad he found you) and that you heard that he would make a great DG and then expect good ideas to flow from him. Be open to the idea that he may look a little different than any images you remember seeing of him. He may be younger, older, thinner, fatter, etc.

For the RC I would suggest a traditional mantra that is more of a catch-all: "The next time I am dreaming, I (chosen RC) and realize I am dreaming." Then imagine your RC showing that you are dreaming right then and how you would then pursue your goal.

----------

